# Plant Pruning



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

Where can you get a tool to prune your plants, without sticking my hands down in the aquarium? What would be the best tool for pruning? I need to get the leaves that turn yellow and brown out of my tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

There are sellers on aquabid who have scaping tools for a good price.I use scissors myself,stainless that are angled a bit.I dont know where I got them but I love them.Let me link you to one of the auctions,and just browse around there to find what you want.AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website
AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Try doing a search on Hagen A1012 Multi-Tool. I bought one at my lfs and I really like it. Comes with 2 interchangeable heads. A pair of pinchers for picking up stuff and a scissors for trimming. Not cheap, over $20, but maybe you can find it cheaper on the internet.

DLH


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I got one of those multi tools from petsmart for 14$. Great for deep tanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I got one of those. It doesn't help for planting plants much though. My arms stay in my tank.


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought one of these. Works really well for me. Has two interchangeable tips.
Planted Aquarium Plant Care: Aquarium Plant Pruning Tool


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I got one of those. It doesn't help for planting plants much though. My arms stay in my tank.


I agree with you on that. When it comes to planting nothing works as good as getting your arms wet. 

DLH


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I know they say not to put your arms and hands in the tank, but I do it almost daily, lol. I've got to hand feed my ADF's. I've got 10" tweezers for that, but I still end up with a wet arm. As long as you don't have any body lotion or soap on your arms and hands, you should be ok.

As for pruning plants, I used regular scissors...... nothing bad happened, lol.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha,my hands are in the tank constantly.Whats worse,is that duckweed is clingy,lol.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah I just go elbow deep and deal with it, lol. I do have a pair of stainless 10" tweezers that I use to pluck out floating debris and push the smaller plants into the substrate when planting them, and a small pair of stainless scissors to trim the Anacharis and some others. Most plants though just reach in and try to grasp the plant leaf as far down as I can, and try to get it to pluck right off the root structure if I can, that way there's no stub sticking up that's just going to die off too


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I got one of those tools and sometimes i cant cut through the thicker anubias or it gets jammed, i just uses stainless steel scisors. I always make sure that i dont have any deoderant on when i dip my arms in the tank cuz sometimes i get in there pit deep.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I hear what you're saying about clingy duck weed! My water lettuce does the same thing - quite annoying actually!


----------

